# Habitation battery for Autocruise Rhythm campervan



## ksblair (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi 
My 2008 Autocruise Rhythm campervan has an 85AH gel battery fitted on it's side under the driver's seat. The van has a Waeco compressor electric only fridge which drains the battery if used for an overnight stay without an EHU. Has anyone fitted a larger underseat battery and is a normal sealed battery safe to use on it's side? Any other suggestions for increasing battery capacity?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

ksblair said:


> . . is a normal sealed battery safe to use on it's side?


I'd say thats a no no as fluid would leak out


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

If you add a battery I think it needs to be a gel as the charger will be set up for that type. Sealed Lead Acids can't normally be put on their sides.


----------



## ksblair (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for that. It confirms what I thought but there seems to be a lot of confusing info regarding suitable battery types.


----------

